
Idea for HN: Training an article summary bot as a community - FailMore
If there is no world class article summary bot, perhaps HN could crowd source one: if every article had a comment which was the &#x27;result&#x27; of the current bot and this result was corrected by HN readers who read the article and this corrected result fed back to the ML system behind the bot, perhaps we could make something useful.<p>What do you think?
======
gus_massa
It can be implemented as a different site (like
[http://www.explainxkcd.com](http://www.explainxkcd.com) ) or an extension for
the browser to see the summary in the site.

Bots are generally not welcome here. I think that the community would tolerate
a bot that post in 1% of the articles something _really_ useful, but a bot
that post in all articles will be heavily downvoted.

Also, there is a hidden assumption in the community that the users will read
the article before commenting, so even hand written summaries or tl;dr are
usually not appreciated too much.

